# What could it be?



## greenthumbguru (May 21, 2012)

I have 3 Cypripedium Reginae seedlings that began very well, now seem to be taking a turn for the worse. I can't find anything on the plant that might be eating it, but then again I'm not watching it 24/7 either. Can anyone figure it out? These seedlings are growing outside in pots with an organic mix. They're sitting right next to some potted Cyp. Acule plants that are growing like crazy and seem to be unaffected by whatever is going on with the Cyp. Reginae seedlings. Anybody with some theories perhaps, or ideas of what possibly could be going on and hopefully some remedies.

http://s1063.photobucket.com/albums/t507/greenthumbguru/


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2012)

Check the roots for worms.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2012)

Looks like slug damage to me. If you have some slug bait, spread it in a circle around the plant. Some use diatomateous earth the same way -- the sharp diatoms prevent the slugs from crawling over it.


----------



## goldenrose (May 21, 2012)

I agree with Dot!


----------



## greenthumbguru (May 22, 2012)

Thanks! I've got slug bait already but hadn't seen any so never put any down. Any advice on how to save the weakend seedlings? SuperThrive perhaps or just a wait and see approach?


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

I advise you to put down the slug bait!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2012)

Definitely don't fertilize until they seem stabilized. Put down those pellets!!!!

Slugs come and go, especially at night and so are often unseen predators. I have had them pick apart many a terrestrial orchid. Seedling Cyps are a small snack for just one average sized slug :sob:


----------



## Dido (May 23, 2012)

use Slug corn and water with a insecticide, I do sometimes too. 

I am not sure about slugs here. 

Normaly they go around reginae, they prefer Acaule, at least the german ones.....

So about it looks it would recommend using a insecticide, which goes into the plant and is desolved in roots and in the leaves, do it here till they are 3 years old reulary without seeing worms....


----------

